# RV owners 2 greatest tools



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

So, I dump out the new trailer with my two new gadgets and what a world of difference! It took half of the time of everyone else waiting in line and all done very cleanly. The first piece of the puzzle is the clear neck on the tank end of the hose so that you can see if it is coming out clear yet.








Second and possibly more importantly, no need to run the hose to the toilet allowing the filthy nozzle inside to drip all over everything and then store something used down in the poop. The new trailers come with these stock--the in tank nozzle hooked up from outside the RV. I got an aftermarket one from State Trailer and used it for the first time today. I did have to take the out hookup off to get it in there, but it was well worth the time. I think it was about $25 and looks something like this:


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

It's the little things in life that bring happiness! :O||: :-D


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Briar Patch said:


> It's the little things in life that bring happiness! :O||: :-D


It is amazing how much the experience improves when you are able to leave w/o shizzola all over your hands and the residual smell!


----------

